# [Overlays] Passage sur l'overlay KDE[résolu/abandonné]

## Skwal

Bonsoir,

Je suis en train de tenter un passage sur l'overlay officiel KDE, non sans mal.

Actuellement je suis sur un problème de dépendances que je ne sais pas résoudre... je doute d'avoir bien fait les choses, voir j'ai fais n'importe  quoi...

De plus j'ai également un problème avec une bibliothèque sur kdevelop-go-9999:

 *Quote:*   

> Target "completion" links to target "KDev::Tests" but the target was not
> 
>   found.  Perhaps a find_package() call is missing for an IMPORTED target, or
> 
>   an ALIAS target is missing?

 

Pourtant, en consultant : https://gpo.zugaina.org/dev-util/kdevelop-go/Dep#ptabs j'en comprend qu'il me faut écrire un "/etc/portage/package.use/kdevelop-go" contenant:

 *Quote:*   

>  >=kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.54.0:5
> 
> >=kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.54.0:5
> 
> >=kde-frameworks/ktexteditor-5.54.0:5
> ...

 

Mais ça n'importe aucun changement.

Malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé de solution sur le net, sauriez-vous m'aider svp ?

Je vous remercie.

Cordialement, Skwal.

Edition:

On m'a conseillé de placer le flag "sqlite" dans "/etc/portage/package.use/python" sur le chat irc #gentoofr, ce qui m'a réglé quelques problèmes.

Egalement:  theora pour gst-plugins-base, farstream pour telepathy-qt et gnome-keyring pour pinentry.

Plus de problemes de dépendences !   :Very Happy: Last edited by Skwal on Mon Jul 01, 2019 10:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Tu confonds package.use qui sert a ajouter des USE spécifiques à un paquet et package.keywords qui sert justement à démasquer des paquets.

Prends l'habitude de poster la sortie entière de tes commandes afin que l'on puisse voir les paquets et les USE.

Poste

emerge -uDNvp @world et tes packages USE et keywords.

Il faut que tu essaye de comprendre ce que dit portage. Rajouter des USE sans comprendre peut entrainer d'autres problèmes de dépendances.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Cet overlay est, d'après son descriptif, le "kde team's testing" overlay. En gros, l'overlay où les mainteneurs "kde" de gentoo testent leur ebuilds, ... En terme de trucs, testing++ qui va te pêter dans les mains tous les 4 matins, c'est un bon candidat --> Je te déconseille fortement cet overlay

Pour le cas de kde, honnêtement, juste être en ~amd64 suffit à ếtre très à jour: sur la machine de laquelle je t'écris, j'ai installé les paquets de kde-plasma-5.16.2 le 27 juin, la version a été annoncée le 25...

Sinon, pour revenir à tes problèmes sur les paquets de l'overlay: tu as commencé à installer des paquets en version -9999 (à cause de l'overlay et peut-être de package.unmask, j'ai pas creusé), on n'est plus sur des paquets "testing", mais sur des paquets dev où tu vas avoir plein de problèmes.

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour !

Je vous présente mes excuses car j'ai fais mon boulet....

J'ai déjà réinstaller Gentoo plusieurs fois,et encore une fois hier, je viens de m'apercevoir qu'utilisant Systemd je n'avais pas fait les choses correctement:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base#Choosing_the_right_profile

Mon erreur:

 *Quote:*   

> As seen above, full profile names can be used instead of the profile's associated numerical value.

 

J'aurais dû configurer le profil via son nom, pas son numéro...   :Embarassed: 

Donc hier j'ai réinstaller via la branche testing et j'ai maintenant la dernière version de KDE ! Bon c'est loin d'être parfait mais c'est déjà très plaisant ! 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> Je vous présente mes excuses car j'ai fais mon boulet....

 

Tu n'as aucune excuse à présenter !  :Very Happy: 

Au contraire, tu représentes le candidat idéal pour une distrib comme Gentoo : tu es curieux, tu lis les docs, tu poses des questions pertinentes, tu te remets en question, tu essaies et ré-essaies.

Surtout, continue comme ça !  :Wink: 

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour Ghoti !

Ah ben je te remercie, ça fait vraiment plaisir !

J'avais peur de polluer le forumavec des sujets sans intérêts...

 *Quote:*   

> Surtout, continue comme ça ! 
> 
> 

 

Ciblant la perfection, ou presque, je continu avec grand plaisir !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Je ne dirais pas mieux!

Tu fais l'effort d'essayer de comprendre et de mettre en pratique, de te documenter et de poser des questions.

Tes erreurs ont les as faites, il y a x jours, mois, années et peu importe... du moment qu'on progresse et qu'on cherche à comprendre ce qu'on fait! La force de la commauté est justement de pouvoir se reposer sur elle pour te faire expliquer ce qui te semble obscur ou ce que tu pourrais avoir mal compris.

En retour, ça sera peut-être qui nous aidera dans quelques semaines parce que tu auras mieux compris un problème ou bien qui aidera un nouveau à ne pas commettre les mêmes errerus que toi!!

----------

